# Ford 5000 Fuel Pump Lines Leaking



## kevin_moore63 (Oct 17, 2006)

A couple of years ago I had the fuel pump on my 72 Ford 5000 replaced. The tractor would not start and my repair guy told me that there was some linkage inside of the pump that had worn down and was sticking. He was able to free it and the tractor started right up. I took his advise and had him replace the fuel pump. Things worked well for a while, then the high pressure lines coming out of the pump started leaking where the lines attach to the pump. First only 1 was leaking, then more started leaking. I have tightened the connections, and that has helped some, but it still leaks. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Kevin Moore


----------



## Rustynuts (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Kevin, sounds like it's an in line pump and could be that the pipes got bent slightly during the removal and replacement process and this has misaligned the swagged ends of the lines, it's also possible to over tighten the nuts and squidge the ends out of shape. I would disconnect the lines one by one and inspect the ends to see if they look misshapen, make sure all is clean before you do this or you may get dirt in the pump which will cause you other problems! Then make sure the pipes are lined up straight to the adapters in the top of the pump, re tighten with the correct pipe fitting 'open ringed' spanner, to make sure you don't squash the nuts. Then crank her up and see it it works, otherwise it sounds like new lines or perhaps the same fuel repair shop and re-sewage the ends for you? Good luck and nice machine by the way, looking for one myself...


----------

